# Getting it on!



## jake337 (Jun 3, 2011)

Not sure what kind of fly this is but they were enjoying themselves...






d90
tokina 100mm f2.8 macro
1/60
f22
sb600 off camera/diffused​


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 3, 2011)

Ma-kin' cop-ies.  :thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice capture!


----------



## jake337 (Jun 4, 2011)

orionmystery said:


> Nice capture!



Thanks.  What in particular did you like ab out it.

It now seems dark and underexposed here on my work monitor.  I think it could have benifited from a second flash camera right to fill their underbodies.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 4, 2011)

jake337 said:


> .  I think it could have benifited from a second flash camera right to fill their underbodies.


 
That would help a bit.  IMO you still wouldnt add much detail or interest to those "under lit" areas because of DOF limitations.   I think the framing and head detail is good.  The directional lighting adds some drama.

Maybe a tich down on the saturation.


----------



## jaharris1001 (Jun 4, 2011)

looks like a Picturewing,, Tephritidae ? - _Delphinia picta

Picturewing link
_


----------



## jake337 (Jun 4, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > . I think it could have benifited from a second flash camera right to fill their underbodies.
> ...


 
Thanks. I'll try a re-edit when i'm home if my son gives me a chance. Or maybe a re-shoot because these guys are enjoying themselves all over this fence! 

Also, if I wanted more DOF at this point, besides stopping down more, I would have to start thinking about focus stacking correct? Thanks for the comments, I've enjoyed going through your macro thread many times!

On a side note I've always been confused about something. So my exif info shows F22. But my tokina sends the effective aperture due to light loss to the camera. I've wondered if I'm at F22 here or f11. I know when I'm shooting at 1:1, and lets say I stop down to f36, my DOF is calculated at F18. Maybe I'll have to test this tonight as well. I'm really wondering what the camera records for exif, the actual or effective aperture.



jaharris1001 said:


> looks like a Picturewing,, Tephritidae ? - _Delphinia picta_
> 
> _Picturewing link_


 
I believe you are correct. The photos from that site look dead on to what my eyes saw.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 4, 2011)

Anything higher than about f16 and you start getting light diffraction.  While you may add DOF it will be at the cost of sharpness.  Its all about finding a happy medium.

Or, yes, you can go to stacking.  :thumbup:


----------



## jake337 (Jun 4, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Anything higher than about f16 and you start getting light diffraction. While you may add DOF it will be at the cost of sharpness. Its all about finding a happy medium.
> 
> Or, yes, you can go to stacking. :thumbup:


 
Ok thanks. I don't think I'm ready for focus stacking, well not with moving subjects yet.  Do you stck handheld?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 4, 2011)

Not atm.  The R1 doesnt recover fast enough to shoot a close series of images.  Im thinking of modding the units to take a larger capacity battery pack.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 4, 2011)

So are you using a focusing rail right now and just stacking still bugs?  Man I can't wait to get home from work.  it was sooo slow today I had time to make a diffuser for my sb600 similar to what nate s. used.  I think I got some decent shots!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, you caught some furious humpage.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 4, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Wow, you caught some furious humpage.


 
If i can pick up a wifi signal at home tonight there will be some more.  Except some kind of green beetle.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 4, 2011)

jake337 said:


> So are you using a focusing rail right now and just stacking still bugs?  Man I can't wait to get home from work.  it was sooo slow today I had time to make a diffuser for my sb600 similar to what nate s. used.  I think I got some decent shots!


 
No rails or stacking.  Just handheld.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 4, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > So are you using a focusing rail right now and just stacking still bugs? Man I can't wait to get home from work. it was sooo slow today I had time to make a diffuser for my sb600 similar to what nate s. used. I think I got some decent shots!
> ...



Woops I could have swore you focus stack.  My mistake.


----------



## mjbine (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't mean to hacking but what is focus stacking?


----------



## jake337 (Jun 5, 2011)

mjbine said:


> Don't mean to hacking but what is focus stacking?



Well in macro your Depth of Field is measured in millimeters. So I think when some one focus stacks they use a rail to move their camera closer to the subject in small amounts while continually taking photos. Think of looking at a very thin sliced carrot down it's length.  When put all the slices together with software you get much deeper DOF.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 5, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Wow, you caught some furious humpage.



Oh yeah!!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 5, 2011)




----------

